# Reports of Dry Lake near Ashley or any others close to that



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Over Christmas vacation a buddy and I plan to go down to Ashley fishing. He has a house in town but doesn't know the ice or fishing reports. Any words? Any reports would be good...


----------

